# Kisekae Virtual guitar



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If you haven't checked out the Kisekae Virtual guitar thread at HCGF and the actual design site it would be worth killing a few minutes. Gotta go design a new guitar.... Later.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's a lot of fun. Link is here. Some of my designs:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

There's also this site, which has some other Fender models.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

cool, thanks I'll check it out...evilGuitar:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmmm.. A Lestercaster!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I went crazy with floyds... 

Ibanez RG








Jackson Randy Rhoads








Gibson SG








Jackson Soloist


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

And more

Fender Strat








Fender Telecaster








Gibson Les Paul








Les Paul #2


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

seems you put all the knobs on one guitar..... and wouldn't it be better to have tone circuitry with EMG's ??


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Hmmm.. A Lestercaster!


...this is great! i would change it to a one piece bridge, or wilkinson trem, get rid of the extra tone and volume knob and bring the remaining volume knob closer to the strings for volume swells. and change the colour to all black...

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...this is great! i would change it to a one piece bridge, or wilkinson trem, get rid of the extra tone and volume knob and bring the remaining volume knob closer to the strings for volume swells. and change the colour to all black...
> 
> -dh


Sounds like you're describing a Lestercaster Custom. Sorry no wrap tail available. I still like the four knobs but I reconfigured for better pinky control.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Does that thing come with a bigsby?????


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Does that thing come with a bigsby?????


...wouldn't a wilkinson be better? i've read that bigsbys don't have very good tuning stability.

killer guitar! looks like my aerodyne, but with two p90s. yum!

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes a wilkinson would probably be better but the bigsby just has a certain look. Properly maintained they can be a nice system not much more fuss than a rose...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A twist on the tele, Top knob is master tone, bottom is master volume. Micros are for phase /coil tap etc. The pups would actually be the TV Jones type.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

While i,m at it here's a couple more

First another Tele , my nashville version.









Second a LP model, micro switch and second knob for middle pickup









Third a Blonde LP model, trying to keep it simple..


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and two more...









my SG prototype.... 

And for the metal players


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone familiar with Matt Bellamy? 








(This is as close as I could get)


----------



## silverkw (Feb 2, 2006)

Didn't "the complete telecaster": http://www.nymphusa.com/tele/

start all of these?


----------

